# The tolerant left



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... light.html

Screaming Brooklyn lawyer chases down Ivanka Trump and yells at her as she sits with her kids on flight - and *his* Hillary supporter *husband* BOASTS about the verbal attack before they're kicked off

This doesn't bother me that much. As a matter of fact I kind of like the way the left keeps publicly showing us what they are really like. Intolerant, dishonest, and unable to reconcile with reality.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The sad part is if you show this to a "lefty".... they will just say... samething was done to Obama. Which infact I don't remember anyone doing this much (well what we see in the media) towards Obama. You had the coffee shop talk about not liking the new president.... but not this public scale of stuff.

But you are correct... it is showing them in the true light.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I honestly can't figure out how the left is the "tolerant" side and the right is the "racist" side.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yup... And keep in mind that Trump isn't even in office yet. He hasn't even done anything anyone can complain about yet. Wait till he actually does something. Then we will really see how tolerant they are.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota....

100% agree. People keep saying Trump is hurting them or ruining the country.... HOW IS THIS??? He hasn't done one single thing. Only thing that can be remotely connected to him is that the stock market went up after the election results.... 8)


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The truth is at the moment it is the fanatical nut jobs that are the ones hurting the country, by dividing it.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

dakotashooter2 said:


> The truth is at the moment it is the fanatical nut jobs that are the ones hurting the country, by dividing it.


The level of delusion here is impressive


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Chuck Smith said:


> Dakota....
> 
> 100% agree. People keep saying Trump is hurting them or ruining the country.... HOW IS THIS??? He hasn't done one single thing. Only thing that can be remotely connected to him is that the stock market went up after the election results.... 8)


Do all of you follow all of the drama that Trump has created since you posted this?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Do all of you follow all of the drama that Trump has created since you posted this?


I know we have been lied to for eight years. Obama did not create jobs he killed them. He did everything he could to damage this country. He talks about all the new jobs, but they fail to mention it's a huge net loss of jobs. More people not working than anything since the great depression. 
What some don't like about Trump is he will create jobs. The Obama types would rather live off welfare and don't want jobs. The only people Obama helped were the lazy, ISIS, the Russians etc.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I look at the political spectrum as a normal probability curve. The further we get to the left, the more radical nut jobs we see. AND the further we get to the right, the same number of hard nosed tunnel visioned nut jobs we see there, too. If only someone could fire up a chain saw and saw off the tips of the curve and get rid of the nut jobs on the left AND the right, the country just might have a chance to recover. But the prognosis for that happening, IMO is pretty guarded.
Maybe Im a nut job too, but in my opinion anyone who proudly calls themselves a 100% LIBERAL or a 100% CONSERVATIVE generally wont think outside their tiny little box, and no matter what happens, contributes NOTHING to the good of the country.
In my opinion, we all had better start to looking at the whole political picture and see if the "others" might have some good ideas or suggestions, and drop the "antiLiberal" and "anti conservative" finger pointing crap! If both camps don't learn to work together, and stop fighting and obstructing each other, and blaming each other for everything that goes wrong, the rest of the world is liable to leave us in the dust. As it is, a whole lot of neutral solid countries shake their heads about what is happening politically here, and worse still, laugh at us. 
In Europe last summer a guide in Flanders was explaining what caused the first world war. Too many aristocratic leaders back then had far too much testosterone and tended to bluster "mine is bigger than yours", "my army is better than yours", etc. He apologized to Americans when he said the new descriptive word in Europe was being "Trumpish! LOL. We heard that descriptive phrase several times over there! My point - it's time both parties quit being "Trumpish! Maybe thats better than beefing "Hillaryish but two wrongs never make a right! (I learned that in Sunday School 60 years ago, Bruce! LOL)


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Bruce, I think you are getting your info from Breitbart orsome B lookalike again. Your left liberal hating twin b rather is at it again!
I have no idea whether there was some Russian hacking or. Not, and if so, whether it made any difference to the election or not. And, being objective, I can assure you I for one, will NEVER KNOW! Which liar do you believe?
Another topic.....Being an objectiveretired physician, I'd LOVE to put Trump's head in a functional MRI machine to least to R/O the possibility of a few million small plaques causing early paranoia Alzheimer fueled craziness. If Im wrong, then I'll conced his health is ok and he's just a spoiled arrogant nasty kid, but nothing wrong with the functioning of his brain! Seriously! I cant say I voted for him, only that in desperation I voted against Hillary! As did a whole lot of people.
Now, back to huntin/fishin.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH not bad. I get a couple of the radicals on nodakangler all worked up when I say we have a two party system. Perverts and money worshipers. To me that about describes the far left and far right. The far left never met a deviant they didn't like and the far right would do anything for a buck. I think that's the basis for the trespass bill. It is aimed squarely at make hunters pay to hunt and has nothing to do with the protestors. I described the protest excuse on another site as the soup de jour (excuse of the day).


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The Russians the Russians. It is sad that our media should have informed people, and not have to rely on someone hacking the democrats. The latest news is no one knows who did the hacking. It's just that Russia has always been the enemy of the right so the left see them as an easy scapegoat. 
For people that keep up with the news the hacking did nothing. It only informed the not so bright who pay little attention.

I don't think Trump has much of a personality, but then I didn't vote for Mr. Congeniality. He wasn't my first choice because I don't know if he will do what he says. If he does then he's my guy. Personally I would go for Claymores on the border. I would also give Putin a medal for kicking the snot out of ISIS.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH...



> but in my opinion anyone who proudly calls themselves a 100% LIBERAL or a 100% CONSERVATIVE generally wont think outside their tiny little box, and no matter what happens, contributes NOTHING to the good of the country.


 :thumb: :beer:



> e all had better start to looking at the whole political picture and see if the "others" might have some good ideas or suggestions, and drop the "antiLiberal" and "anti conservative" finger pointing crap! If both camps don't learn to work together, and stop fighting and obstructing each other, and blaming each other for everything that goes wrong, the rest of the world is liable to leave us in the dust. As it is, a whole lot of neutral solid countries shake their heads about what is happening politically here, and worse still, laugh at us.


Again agree 100%

I have said it time and time again. Anyone who just votes on party lines needs to be booted out of office. I brought up this same thing many times in emails and in person to a legislator in MN..... This guy used to be a comedian and now he is just a joke as a public official.... that should give you the clue.

He looked at me with his jaw wide open when I asked him why does he only vote on party lines when he represents the entire state of MN?? I asked him, "Do you understand that no matter what party you are affiliated with you are in the minority? That about 60% of the country voted different?" So why just pass bills or vote on party lines. again he looked confused. that is what wrong with the politics now in usa.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Do all of you follow all of the drama that Trump has created since you posted this?


Did he cause the drama or did the media?

This guy hasn't made or brought up one piece of legislation... he hasn't even done one executive order.... he hasn't even moved in his clothes or bronzer into the white house.... he hasn't done one damn thing. So how can u blame him for anything as of now?????


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The liberal politicians know they never have to live up to their promises. They know that if they occasionally throw a few crumbs of hope at their constituents they will be happy... at least through the next elections. Conservatives want more. they want real solutions... not bandaids...... Can Trump do that ?... who knows...But I'm sure he cant do any worse.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Trump's recent comments (tweets :-? ) on US intelligence agencies and Russia almost seem to be treasonous to this Canadian.
But I know nothing about US politics.

Canuck


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But I know nothing about US politics.


 Well unlike your neighbor to the east Machiavelli that thinks he knows it all your an absolute genius. :thumb: I could talk to you all day without being offended.



> Trump's recent comments (tweets :-? ) on US intelligence agencies and Russia almost seem to be treasonous to this Canadian.


 What comment was that? I really don't think Russia had anything to do with it. Julian Assange says he knows for a fact it wasn't the Russians.  I like Putin more than Obama. Maybe it's just because he isn't as big a threat to our freedom.
Headlines on Drudge today: OBAMA SENDS FORCES TO RUSSIAN BORDER... 
This narcissistic fool may start a war before January 20 so he can claim Marshal Law and stay in the Whitehouse longer. I don't think Barry or his wife are sane. They are insane with hate for white people, for America, and Christians.

Also on Drudge: MOVING TRUCK ARRIVES AT WHITE HOUSE! Good. I'll feel a lot safer once this human excrement is out of the White House.

Also on Drudge: GREENWALD: WASH POST Richly Rewarded for False News About Russia Threat... 
What a joke, liberals complaining about false news. They want to set up a false news watch. George Soros is pushing for it. Guess who they think should monitor this?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck....

It is just tweets... .until he is swore into office it is one mans opinion. Good, bad, or indifference. Things I have said on this site could be considered treason for what I have stated about our current leaders (President, House, Senate, etc.)... yet I am not a swore official... so it is like the old saying.... Opinions are like [email protected]#'s... everyone has one. But again like I mentioned he hasn't done one thing other than run his mouth/keyboard.....that is it. During his campaign he was bad mouthing our nations inteleginces agencys and what not. He blames them for giving Bush advice saying there was WMD in Iraq... when there wasn't.... etc. Anyways.... he is our nations leader on the 20th. Let him get into office then we can be critical of his acitons....

But like how this thread started out.... The "left" or Democrats always say to be tolerant.... well we have seen since the election they are not!! I also love the comeback most will say.... well you did this when Obama got elected.... I never saw riots, protesting, people crying... I mean physically crying tears and what not. I will admit that people wanted or pushed for a birth certificate (because there was some "mystery" about his upbringing.)..... yet when he got elected people did not act like what we witnessed when trump got elected. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck can you believe college students needing councilors and cry rooms? Our fathers would have slapped us silly for being such wimps. I often wonder if it's biological. I read one article that said sperm has declined in American males by 80%. I think some lost their testicles altogether.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

First off, if it's reported on Drudge or Breitbsrt or their lefty counterparts like Upworthy and others, it is almost ALWAYS WRONG! Rarely there is a tiny kernel of truth spin way out of proportion and presented to. Favor their own agenda!Those kind of web sites on the left and right should be banned! Hunting fishing web sites should ban stupid pass alongs, unless directly pertaining to outdoor topics and even then, verified first! Usually takes a month for fact checking websites to report on these'!, and by then the damage is done and nobody cares about the truth any more.
Since when do Liberals differ from Conservatives about not carrying out their hollow vote trolling promised! Both are equally guilty, IMO! Good grief......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think politics are important to an outdoor site because if we are not diligent we loose the second amendment and perhaps more.
I agree both sides have bs stories. You mentioned fact checks. Most of those sites are bs too.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> > But I know nothing about US politics.
> 
> 
> Well unlike your neighbor to the east Machiavelli that thinks he knows it all your an absolute genius. :thumb: I could talk to you all day without being offended.


What are you saying? Do you know me? You seem to think you do, yet I've never said where I was from.

Or are you just one of those GOP lapdogs who know it all?

Edit: After reviewing lots of your posts, I now know how full of yourself you are. I retract this last comment.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > > But I know nothing about US politics.
> ...


Of course reading your responses we can see it doesn't take much to appear brighter than you. I can see why you might have an inferiority complex.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You weren't one of those black guys they are talking about on tv right now? They beat the crap out of an old man while on a hate Trump rant. You appear to get very upset quickly. Maybe we have a pipeline protester. :rollin:

Hey do you own a Ruger 10/22?

Edit: Saaaaaay I was just thinking ------no really really I was ------- would you mind if I used you for exhibit A for an intolerant liberal??? Just asking.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Machiavelli said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is at the moment it is the fanatical nut jobs that are the ones hurting the country, by dividing it.
> ...


I was just going off this post where it appears you recognize yourself and took offense. :rollin: I know you see yourself as an Italian philosopher, but --------------

You do realize that by making my point you have made my day right? Thank you. Hmmmm for all I know that was your intent. Seriously, thank you. Saaaaay your not really a conservative having fun are you? Good one. :rollin:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

my goodness, Plainsman. Cool it! You've already driven Ken W from this site, and a couple others that I am aware of. It's a free country and a supposedly free web site. If someone disagrees with someone else, IMHO that's good! 
What is this nonsense about Obama sending troops to the Russian border!!??!! IVe been unable to find a single news story from ANY website even hinting about something like this!?! I'm Internet ignorant, and maybe I've missed it, but can't even find this on other right wing nut websites! Correct me if I'm wrong, but if this were even remotely true, NEws stories on every news website would be HUGE!!! More crap, I suspect! 
Let's all get along. :shake:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The US intelligent agencies are a joke. Despite orders that they are supposed to work together and share information they still are all self serving and may be more of a hinderance than a help. Russia ? Lets face it Russia is corrupt ( as are many of the US politicians). This may be where Trump may have an advantage. He may be better at negotiating with them through a business approach than a military one.

FWIW I rarely pay attention to California liberals. They don't have a clue. California is probably the most regulated state in the whole country yet a large percentage of their liberal, pot smoking population want to set this country's direction for freedom. They have no clue how little freedom they have and its not the Federal governments fault. But as long as your free to get high I guess that is all that counts....................

Crying rooms !!!!!!! Like my father said, "shut up or I will give you something to cry about".

Do I expect Trump to fulfill all his promises ? No. But he will do what I expected him to do. Shake things up, wake people up and make everyone think.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota....

One thing I want to see is this from Trump..... Can a business approach with running a country work out? I have always thought that if the government would run like a business we would be better off. That is my personal belief. Sometimes you cant make everyone happy and need to make tough calls.

I mean all we have had is career politicians running our country the past many years.

What I am getting at is will a no nonsense business approach work.... like you can only spend the money you are bringing in!! Cutting the fat (programs) that are useless and not serving a purpose? Things of this nature.

This is what will be interesting to see if it works. Now I am not saying a "strong handed" type leadership... but putting in things to move forward.

Look at the whole healthcare law.... had good things yet didn't do anything to help lower the costs of healthcare... didn't give any checks and balances on why procedures cost an insurance company sometimes 4 times as much as it would a person paying for it themselves!! and this is 100% true statement.... I needed an MRI.... My first quoted price was $5000.... I shopped around and it was down to about $800 if I paid cash!!! Big difference and people wonder why insurance costs so much!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey HH you and I disagree sometimes and it never bothers me because you have been around enough I know your a kind person and would not insinuate Dakota shooter was delusional. I know you come on to express opinion rather than simply.be obnoxious. I miss Ken. I often wonder when people quit what the reasons are. You can't expect everyone to agree. The Italian philosopher needed a kick back. 
Glad your around with a different perspective. I will give you as much crap as I get, but please understand the respect is there. I will not call you a liberal like some guys do simply because you only agree on 90%. Unless I want to rile you for fun.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> I know you come on to express opinion rather than simply.be obnoxious. I miss Ken. I often wonder when people quit what the reasons are. You can't expect everyone to agree. The Italian philosopher needed a kick back.


Obnoxious? How full of yourself you are.

Lots of hunters are liberals, contrary to the narrow minded thinking here. Many of us come from Minnesota, Michigan, Wisconsin and Illinois. Are you are really that naive up in North Dakota? I think many leave after witnessing the lack of actual applied logic used in these threads. The circle jerk of group think that is displayed probably causes many to throw their hands in the air from trying to use smaller words to provide context around complex issues from those here who can't seem to do it themselves. From what I've read of the past threads here, you do a lot of talking to yourself, and have become emboldened by your position as a Moderator. Many instances of the above can be seen whenever someone poses contradictory logic.

A kick back you say. Interesting.

By the way the Italian philosopher was framed. 99% of the users here wouldn't make the correlation, or even know who that was, but I knew you would. Or at least you'd likely go google who Machiavelli was, and the symbolism.

The smugness of those here is impressive. I think I'll stick around a bit to watch you all as you learn what Trump is going to do to you and your families over the next 4 years.

Let's dig in shall we?

The kick back should be fun.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Plainsman, I have many Liberal and many Conservative friends. , and many in between friends who seem to actually think and not follow party lines like sheep! Thinking about it I sure can't think of a single Liberal I Could call a pervert! The few perverts I ,v had personal (business) contact with I think but cannot prove, tended to be at least more conservative than liberal. The few I can think of right at this instant were firmly in Trump's 2nd amendment crowd, 
Money grabbers?? Again thinking about it, the ONLY TIME I've ever been dealt badly was with several card carrying Rpublicans! NEVER in my life have I ever been treated like that, lied to, given promises that were NEVER intended to be kept, etc. Like my wife, who is probably the nicest most Christian person I know said "we have a lot of Democrat friends and I can't think any of them would do this!?" And 2 out of 4 of them are fairly big wheels in the state legislature and I speak! When the R 's approached me for a donation I told them to take me off their list - can't tar em all by the same brush, but now you've got me going with your pervert/ money grubbing comment! 
I'm out of here..........


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your looking at my statement wrong. I have also in the past said not all Democrats are liberal, but all liberals are democrat. Likewise not all Republicans are money worshipers but the majority of money worshipers are Republican. I am talking about the extreme within both parties. Some Republicans think money is the answer and any business that makes a dollar is good.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> What is this nonsense about Obama sending troops to the Russian border!!??!!


If he could start WWIII maybe he could stay in office and keep Trump out. You know proclaim marshal law and an emergency. He could do an executive action and there isn't more than a handful of republicans that would oppose him. Some may actually think that would be so much better than Trump in office. Besides soldiers that liberals hate may be the only ones getting killed. Sick suckers. I'm sure those metrosexuals would like to see those old fashioned masculine men out of the way. :rollin:


----------

